# UP DATE KITS ARE HERE!i cant wait for these babies day 30 tomorrow



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 2, 2015)

my rabbit squiggles looks ready to pop. shes collected the hay and straw and pulled the fur on thursday and i know i shouldnt get too excited with her being a first time momma but i cant help it. im really hoping when i get up in the morning there are wriggly kits in this massive nest shes built. is there any signs apart from the nesting which would tell me shes ready to kindle. i really want to do a photo diary from her last day pregnant to them growing up. i am keeping them all too lol.. any advise is really welcome thankyou x


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2015)

OH NO!   Rabbit math (strikes) too?!?!?!    I'm Intimately familiar with chicken math   I hope over the next year or so to become acquainted with goat math  Gotta post pics when you get them please!


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 3, 2015)

day 30 and no kits yet but i can see movement in her stomach, looks like they are kicking and shes being very destructive this morning. if everything goes ok i will post pics when she has had them. ive got to book an appointment with the vet soon for the male ( willow my avatar) to have his bits and bobs chopped lol..


----------



## TheRabbitNewbee (Nov 3, 2015)

You're keeping all of them? That's a lot of rabbits! But then again, I keep all of mine too. In the freezer.


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 3, 2015)

lol.. they are only dwarf lops (or mini in us ?) so i think she will only have a few, the litter size is around 3-5 i think 5 being large litter. ill keep them has pets though lol..


----------



## TheRabbitNewbee (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh lol I was thinking of lard breeds. I was thinking 8-10 10 lb rabbits lol.


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 3, 2015)

no lol.. they only weigh 6lb. well the pregnant one weight more now but they wont grow much more now they are 6 months old on the 7th. i couldnt keep 10 of them. i hope i havnt cursed myself now saying they normally only have a few. watch her have 5 or 6


----------



## TheRabbitNewbee (Nov 3, 2015)

Still no kits yet? Watch her have 10


----------



## JakeM (Nov 4, 2015)

Rabbits generally have kits on day 31, so you have a just a touch longer to wait. Sometimes they'll go longer though (I've had a doe finally kindle on day 36). You just have to keep an eye on her. 

2 more signs you can look for:
1) If the doe is bagging up (starting to produce milk). BUT, with a first time mom, she may not start really producing milk until day 2 or 3. She'll produce enough to feed the kits, but won't have any leftover to feel.
2) You may possibly be able to feel the teats more so than a doe who is dry and is not pregnant. A doe who is close to kindling (within a day or 2) should have teats that are (if not milk-filled) larger and firmer than the dry doe.

And yes, USA Mini Lop=UK Dwarf Lop.


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 4, 2015)

its day 31 now and no kits just yet. they are really active inside her and shes not ate her food much, i will have a look at her teats. do they take longer to kindle if having bigger or smaller litters


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 4, 2015)

Many of my does have kindled on day 32. I had one doe that always went  on  day 30, but the only ones that kindled earlier than that had huge litters (13 or more). If a doe goes as long as 34, 35 days, she generally gives birth to only one or two kits, and they are usually so big and take so long to deliver they usually don't survive the birthing process.


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 4, 2015)

the wait is finally over she had 6 lovely kits at 2.30-2.40 and all are nice colour, warm ad very active. i will post pics when i have them on because they was took on my daughters phone. i just hope they all survive now. shes only 6 months on the 7th.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats for the new kits


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 4, 2015)

thanks xx i can see how this feeling could be addictive lol.. im on top of the world right now x


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats on  warm and wigglies!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome mum! Congrats!


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 4, 2015)

i think shes a pretty awesome mum too but then again she is my baby girl lol.. ust have to hope she knows how to feed them and can manage 6


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 4, 2015)

heres 1 hour old kits x


----------



## JakeM (Nov 4, 2015)

Congratulations! Just keep an eye on them and they should do fine. I'm sure she will be an awesome mom; rabbits are meant to be quite prolific, they wouldn't get anywhere if they were bad moms.

You'll see they grow up so fast.


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 4, 2015)

im not sure what colours the buck and doe are so not a clue what they will be. one of the babies looks a blue colour. the doe is a broken gray/blue shaded with little patches of orange in places and the best way i can describe my buck is orange colour but bluey gray under the orange around face and ears. lol.. like i said not a clue. any ideas as i post older and better pics would be fantastic


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 4, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 4, 2015)

baby bunnies!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2015)

Congratulations!! You are a Grandbunny! Chocolate Easter Bunnies will be passed out to all in celebration of the blessed event!


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 6, 2015)

checked on the kits again this morning, gave them a good inspection. i was worried yesterday because they still looked wrinkley but all 6 look like they have had some milk, the wrinkles are gone but they havnt got big round tummys so fingers crossed. the momma is eating everything in site xx


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 6, 2015)

First-time mothers often don't have much milk until about day 3. As long as the kits all seem to be getting something, they should be fine. Within the next couple of days, you should start to see the really full tummies. Sounds like so far, so good!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 6, 2015)

im very proud of her. i know their still not safe yet but im a little less worried know i know they are getting something. thanks for the advice sometimes its nice to hear it from someone else xx


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 8, 2015)

kits 4 days old shes feeding them good xx colours are showing through abit now, any ideas what they are x


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 8, 2015)

here is momma (grey and white) and dad (orangey blue  )


----------



## Baymule (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't know what colors they will be, but they sure are cute!


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 8, 2015)

Both of the parents appear  to be some type of tricolor (combination of harlequin and broken patterns); some of the babies clearly show harlequin patterning.


----------



## JakeM (Nov 8, 2015)

The parents look to be a broken black/broken magpie (the doe/mom) and maybe a broken lynx (buck/dad) based on your description and how it looks. I'd need closer pics to be able to tell better.

Going from left to right:
Charlie Tri-color? (charlie for sure, questionable tri-color); charlie or broken black; tri-color (possibly charlie, can't see most of the body); broken black, harlequin, broken black.

Charlies are very lightly marked brokens. They carry 2 copies of the broken gene, so when bred to a solid rabbits, the kits will all be broken. The way you normally tell charlies apart from broken is due to the lack of colour throughout their whole body, and when you breed them to a solid.


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 9, 2015)

you are right about the buck and doe. they both have 3 colours on them, buck is white orange and blue and doe is mainly white with shades of blue with little bits of orange. i bought them together as 2 males so i think they are brother and sister. thanks for the opinions on the kit colours xx one of the kits looks a bit thinner than the rest today, (1st one on the left)


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 9, 2015)

Another lesser-known feature of Charlies is a thing known as "reduced gut motility" - in other words, their digestive systems run slower than those  of solid patterned animals (single-copy brokens have this problem too, but the difference is so small, it's pretty much a non-issue). Any rabbit can develop G.I. stasis (basically, the digestive system shuts down completely), but Charlies are particularly prone to it. You need to be extremely careful with the diet of a Charlie to make sure things keep moving on through; G.I. stasis will kill the rabbit if you can't get things moving again.  For this reason,  most responsible breeders don't do broken to broken breedings. You can often see a difference in the poop - normal rabbit droppings are round, slightly flattened, and all pretty much the same size.  The droppings of a Charlie are irregular both in,size and shape


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 9, 2015)

i hope its ok trust my son pick the smallest one to be his. if your right its a charlie he chose exactly what he wanted, he said he wants the whitest one out of them all lol.. and he picked it when they were 2 hours old. god he will be heart broke if it dies.


----------



## TheRabbitNewbee (Nov 9, 2015)

I dont know what color it is, but the one on the far right looks to be a very pretty rabbit


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 9, 2015)

thankyou my eldest daughter has said shes claimed that one as hers lol..


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 11, 2015)

7 days old and all doing great so far. colours are coming out better now too


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Nov 13, 2015)

bunnylady and jake m you were both right about the tri colour harliquin kits, everyone of them has 3 colours on now xx 9 days old today and one has started opening its eyes, all are feeding well now


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 13, 2015)

Congratulations on the beautiful, healthy babies!! So cute!!


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Dec 1, 2015)

well the babies are 4 weeks tomorrow this is them at 3 weeks, havnt put the 4 week pics on laptop yet


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 1, 2015)

So cute


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 1, 2015)

Aww! Cute!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 1, 2015)

Those are some really pretty rabbits! Really like the coloring on the "speckled" one at the right end.


----------



## Neecie (Sep 23, 2018)

Thankd


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 23, 2018)

WOW!!!!   Almost three years later!Welcome back (under your new "disguise")! Good to see you once more. How have you been? Life treating you and the bunnies well I hope?


----------



## leanneellison1979 (Oct 10, 2019)

looking at this thread gives me happy and sad thoughts. Out of the 6 babies we lost the charlie boy first with stasis and bad kidneys when he was 1. we lost darcy, tiggi and cosmo age 2 to VHD2 and we lost pepe a couple of months ago from gut issues. Buttons the dark harli is still going strong she is 4 on the 4th nov. They were all full of personality and beautiful.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2019)

Don't stay away so long!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm sorry.


----------

